# Diode geplatzt, wie finde ich Ersatz?



## bingo88 (30. August 2015)

Ich war neulich etwas ungeschickt und habe meinen Victron Phoenix 350 Wechselrichter falscherum angeschlossen, also beim Anschluss der Batterie Plus und Minus vertauscht. Das fand das Gerät nicht so cool, hat ein leises Pöff von sich gegeben und den weiteren Betrieb eingestellt. Da Verpolen nicht unter die Garantie fällt sondern einen Anwenderfehler darstellt, habe ich mich der Sache mal selbst angenommen. So wie es aussieht, ist die interne Sicherung (40A Flachsicherung) ziemlich im Eimer, von den 12V Eingangsspannung bleiben nämlich hinter der Sicherung nur noch knapp 10V übrig (die Verpolung war sehr kurz). Die Unterspannungsabschaltung greift bei 10,8 V, da muss also ne neue Sicherung rein. Soweit kein Thema.

Leider hat sich allerdings auch eine Diode am Eingang verabschiedet (das war das leise Pöff), ich habe nur keinen Plan, was ich da für einen Ersatz besorgen muss, da ich nur noch das halbe Diodengehäuse habe. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Unter der Markierung für die Kathode ist noch folgendes zu lesen: 346 (oben), 007 (unten).

Bei meiner bisherigen Recherche bin ich anhand der verbleibenden Nummern auf die Dioden 1N5346 und 1N4007 gestoßen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob eine davon die Richtige wäre. Ich bin mir nämlich auch nicht wirklich sicher, was diese Schaltung überhaupt macht. Die hängt direkt zwischen den Batteriekabeln und besteht aus verschiedenen Kondensatoren und der kaputten Diode. Die Diode ist wohl in Sperrichtung gegen Plus geschaltet, daher ist die auch beim Verpolen durchgeknallt.


----------



## Icephoen1x (31. August 2015)

Kannst du mal nachschauen wie die diode verschaltet ist? Parallel zum Eingang der platine, parallel zum ausgang, irgendwo in reihe zum eingang? Es könnte entweder die 4007 als (relativ niedrig dimensionierter) verpolschutz oder die 5346 als überspannungs und verpolschutz sein. Ich würde eher auf die 5346 tippen.


----------



## bingo88 (31. August 2015)

Auf dem 4. Bild (Bauteil "D1") hängt die Diode direkt zwischen dem Plus und Minuspol der Batteriekabel. Die Batteriekabel sind durchgehend, die sind quasi nur ein Stück abisoliert und dann mit der Platine verlötet worden ("parallel"). Für Details müsste ich mir die Platine aber noch mal genauer ansehen. Muss das denn exakt die gleiche Diode sein oder kann ich einfach die 5346 nehmen?


----------



## Icephoen1x (31. August 2015)

Ok ich nehme das mit der 5346 als überspannungsschutz zurück, die 5346 fängt bei 9v an zu leiten. Wenn dann wäre es eher eine 5350. Die 1n4007 würde gehen, ist dann halt verpolschutz und fliegt in die luft um den rest dahinter zu schützen. Theoretisch kannst du das gerät auch ohne die diode betreiben, wenn du es aber dann verpolst ist es komplett im eimer. (Ich weiß dann auch nicht wie groß der knall ist mit dem es sich verabschiedet)


----------



## bingo88 (31. August 2015)

Hmm, ja 9V kann bei 12V Eingansspannung wirklich nicht sein. Mir ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich klar, wie diese Schaltung als Verpolschutz funktionieren soll. Wie gesagt, die Batteriekabel werden durchgeschleift, die Schaltung hängt einfach parallel zwischen beiden Kabeln. Klar, die Diode knallt bei Verpolung durch, meine Batterie liefert da schon genug Strom, aber der Rest bekommt das dann ja trotzdem noch ab. Ich hatte da quasi noch Glück, weil ich die Polklemme noch in der Hand hatte und so schnell reagieren konnte.

 Gibt es da irgendwie ne Norm, in welcher der beiden Zeilen die Typbezeichnung steht? Konnte da im Netz nichts Eindeutiges zu finden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. September 2015)

Kann es sein dass diese Schaltung nur ein Teil von etwas größerem ist oder war? An deiner Stelle würde ich auch den Elko vorsorglich tauschen, da dieser auch verpolt wurde und die mögen das gar nicht.


----------



## bingo88 (2. September 2015)

Ja, da kommt noch die Platine mit der Leistungselektronik und dem PWM-Kontrollör. Da sitzt auch die Sicherung drauf, die ebenfalls beschädigt wurde. Der Stromfluss war aber nicht lange genug, um diese komplett durchzuschmelzen. Ich habe halt den falschen Batteriepol nur kurz berührt. Aber an einen Tausch der Elkos hatte ich auch schon gedacht, wenn auch aus einem anderen Grund: Obwohl die Verarbeitungsqualität des Geräts ziemlich gut ist, haben die da zum Teil Elkos von CapXon verbaut - die Marke kenne ich vor allem aus diversen Bad Caps Berichten. Die restlichen Elkos sind von SamXon, laut badcaps.net scheinen die wohl in Ordnung zu sein, persönlich kannte ich die Marke noch nicht. Mal schauen, die Platine muss ich eh ausbauen, um die Sicherung zu tauschen. Da kommt au f jeden Fall ein Sicherungshalter rein, das macht den nächsten Austausch einfacher


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. September 2015)

Dann mach auch die Diode wieder Sinn. Wahrscheinlich ist sie nicht als Verpolungsschutz da, sondern als Freilaufdiode. ...oder was ganz anderes, aber da muss man schon das Ganze kennen, um genau sagen zu können was die da macht.


----------



## bingo88 (3. September 2015)

Ich kann noch ein paar Bilder der restlichen Schaltung hochladen. Außerdem habe ich jetzt mal den Hersteller angeschrieben, mal sehen, was der dazu sagt. Wahrscheinlich so: "Wie selber reparieren? Wurstblinker oder was?" 

Update: So, die erste Antwort vom Support erhalten. Man kann das nicht reparieren und ich brauche ein neues Gerät. Hmm, mit gebrückter Sicherung (testweise 10A in der Zuleitung) habe ich im Leerlauf aber stabile 237V bei 50 Hz gemessen, was im Rahmen der technischen Daten liegt (Spannung +/- 3 %). Wie das unter Belastung aussieht, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht. Ich hatte zum Überbrücken der Sicherung nur einen einfachen Draht genommen, bei mehr als 1-2 A hätte ich mir wohl die Finger verbrannt. Da muss erst mal ne neue Sicherung rein. Offen bleibt dann weiterhin die Diodenfrage und ob ich alle Elkos austausche. Physich sehen die zwar in Ordnung aus, das heißt nur leider nichts.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. September 2015)

Neee, natürlich kann man sowas nicht reparieren...

Ne also Sicherung auf jeden Fall wieder rein machen. Und Diode auch, die 1N4007 ist mit 1kV Sperrspannung 1A Strom in Durchlassrichtung mehr als überdimensioniert, kann man also nichts falsch machen. Und Elkos würde ich nach genaueren Untersuchung, falls nötig, tauschen.


----------



## bingo88 (3. September 2015)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Neee, natürlich kann man sowas nicht reparieren...


Das habe ich mir nämlich auch gedacht  Ich werde denen mal von meinen Tests berichten. Allerdings habe ich den falschen Batteriepol ja auch nur kurz berührt, das reichte gerade mal, um die Sicherung anzuknacksen. Bei einer längeren Verpolung hätte das vielleicht sogar schlimmer ausgehen können.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ne also Sicherung auf jeden Fall wieder rein machen. Und Diode auch, die  1N4007 ist mit 1kV Sperrspannung 1A Strom in Durchlassrichtung mehr als  überdimensioniert, kann man also nichts falsch machen. Und Elkos würde  ich nach genaueren Untersuchung, falls nötig, tauschen.


Gut, danke für deine Hilfe. Die Elkos sehen optisch in Ordnung aus, ich konnte keine Beulen oder andere Beschädigungen feststellen. Da ich für die Sicherung eh die Hauptplatine ausbauen muss, kann ich die paar Elkos auch vorsorglich tauschen. Ich mach morgen mal ein paar Fotos von dem Krams zur Info.


----------



## bingo88 (4. September 2015)

Habe nun noch ein paar Bilder vom restlichen Aufbau gemacht.


----------



## bingo88 (8. September 2015)

Ich habe nun eine Rückmeldung vom Hersteller erhalten, es handelt sich tatsächlich um eine 1N4007.


----------

